# Any one buy the Gripper and like it.



## TonyL (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a good portable table saw. I thought this would help me rip wood and cut down over size blanks (I don't have a band saw).

http://www.amazon.com/Gripper-Basic...1397243830&sr=1-3-fkmr0&keywords=kreg+gripper

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Russknan (Apr 11, 2014)

Yup. Feel MUCH safer cutting things on my Shopsmith table saw. Also very good for some router table work. Easily configured, well-thought-out safety tool. Consider getting the slightly more advanced model (Gripper 2?). You'll be glad you did. Russ


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 11, 2014)

I have one and like it. What is nice about these is you can buy replacement "legs" for them a free you cut into them. 

Mike


----------



## TonyL (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks. You answered my next question about getting the 200 model. $79 at Amazon. what do you think?


----------



## southernclay (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's a sled for table saw in the library
http://content.penturners.org/library/tools_and_jigs/tspensled.pdf

I did this one for my bandsaw and worked out great, I have a Craftsman 10" I got at local pawn shop for $50 that has worked out decent. Watching for a 14" or 17" for a steal now though

http://content.penturners.org/library/tools_and_jigs/cutoffsled.pdf


----------



## mredburn (Apr 11, 2014)

I bought two of them for my dad to use
My dad has rh arthritis bad in his hands and scared the heck out of me evertime he turned the saw on.  I also use them. It was well worth it to me.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 11, 2014)

I use the gripper all the time.  Very safe!!


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 11, 2014)

We have two of them, too.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 11, 2014)

Do you have the 100 or 200?


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 11, 2014)

I have one of each!!!


----------



## SteveJ (Apr 11, 2014)

Rockler has a special on them that gives you a $15 gift card if you purchase one:

Micro Jig GRR-Ripper® Basic 3D Push Block System GR-100 With FREE $15 Gift Card

Steve


----------



## shastastan (Apr 11, 2014)

I've had a couple for probably 7 years.  I don't think that the ones I have  have as many features as the new ones.  Mine came with a splitter that I leave on the saw permanently.  I have a 10" jet cabinet table saw.  One thing I use more than the gripper is the magnetic feather board.  It so easy to place on and off with the "switches."  I just got a Gripper pusher with the drop down feet that hold the stock in place.  It can also be used for resawing with a bandsaw and a router table.  Haven't used it much yet though.  It's 3" wide.  I also have an "outside fence' with rollers that I use for resawing on the bandsaw.  It's much better than the homemade bullnose jig that I was using.  I do have some different push sticks that I use on both saws.  If they get messed up, I can just cut out another one on the scroll saw.  I fully support any safety feature/equipment including eye protection.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 11, 2014)

Which one would get, if you were getting one?


----------



## TonyL (Apr 11, 2014)

SMJ1957 said:


> Rockler has a special on them that gives you a $15 gift card if you purchase one:
> 
> Micro Jig GRR-Ripper® Basic 3D Push Block System GR-100 With FREE $15 Gift Card
> 
> Steve


 
I was hoping they would extend it to the 200; I called and they don't. Thank you!


----------



## TonyL (Apr 11, 2014)

on the phone with micro jig now.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 11, 2014)

200


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have one 200 now and am waiting for the second to arrive.  Don't leave home ... er, cut wood without it.


----------



## Dave Turner (Apr 13, 2014)

Another thumbs up for the Gripper.  I bought mine four years ago and consider it one of my better investments. A necessity for a safe shop.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 13, 2014)

Time for a noob question: would using one (or two) of these make cutting longer pieces of wider stock easier? I'm assuming that having a broader area of downward force will keep the pieces on the saw, and not letting the pieces want to fall? I have a POS 10" Skil table saw with a better blade (Irwin 60T). I'm just thinking that I may get a straighter cut if these eliminate the binding associated with cutting say a 12" wide piece of 1" oak (yesterday's project).


----------



## Dave Turner (Apr 13, 2014)

The Gripper definitely provides a good grip on the wood allowing you keep the wood tightly up against the fence.  For longer pieces, nothing is going to beat a nice outfeed table, or at a minimum good roller supports for the outfeed (I like the ball rollers rather than the tubular rollers). 

My rule of thumb (also known as my rule to keep my thumb) is to never touch the wood with my hand anywhere over the tabletop. Gripper and push blocks do the trick.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 13, 2014)

Safety is the number one concern. I don't usually cut wider stock on the table saw as I haven't really needed smooth or precise cuts, just rough cutting for outside stuff. I was building some storage shelving for my lab yesterday with the 1"x12" oak, and cutting a 23" section of that on my iddy biddy table saw was questionable! I may be investing in both a 100 and 200 GRR-Ripper. I don't know that 2 of the 200 would be necessary. Of course, if I build a better workshop at this house, I'll buy a better table saw. I just don't have room, and am trying not to invest much in this house (starter house and still young).


----------



## Dave Turner (Apr 13, 2014)

If you are talking about cross-cutting the board, then you really need a good cross-cut sled for your tablesaw.  There are tons of plans available online. I don't consider a miter gauge good enough for anything other than small sticks.  For larger pieces such a plywood sheets, I use an edge guide and good quality circular saw. I feel uncomfortable man-handling these big pieces on my tablesaw.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Apr 13, 2014)

I have one and love it. It's very versatile for doing most kinds of cuts.


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 13, 2014)

Grrr-rippper - A poor man's SawStop!!!
I have a 100 & 200.
Safest you can be when ripping stock.  If you are a segmenter it is the best way to rip narrow pieces.  They even have a 1/8' leg for really skinny stuff.
One is great but two are best for long stock.
I use them on a SawStop - kinda like a man having a belt and suspenders on his pants!!:biggrin:
Ordered from Amazon on sale and with free shipping and two day delivery.
gordon


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 13, 2014)

Ya I have the 200 model and will pickup a 2nd at som point.  I wasn't sure that I could justify the price until after I used it!  It's a no brainier for me.  If you rip longer boards I suggest picking up an extra one maybe one of each model so you have the added options of the 200 model and for longer boards the 100 model for hand over hand feed.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 14, 2014)

Whatever you can do to keep your fingers where they belong. I do all of this type of cutting on my bandsaw. I don't know how I would get along without it now.


----------

